# fink not working in X11 : (



## StarBuck (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi,

I have 10.3 installed on my G4 PWBK.

I just installed the new fink Binary.

The fink command works ok in the Terminal app in 10.3, buts its a no go in x11.

Any ideas

Thanks


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

You talking about the X11 xterm?  The shell that pops up when X11 is launched?
The only thing I can imagine is that the two shells are configured differently and /sw/bin isn't in your default path in xterm.  Try '/sw/bin/fink', and if that doesn't work what an odd problem.


----------



## StarBuck (Nov 3, 2003)

If you go to the /sw folder you see the following items 

bin     etc     fink    include lib     sbin    share   src     var

if I open bin I can see fink in here as well but if I type fink I get this error.

command not found.

: (





			
				mr. K said:
			
		

> You talking about the X11 xterm?  The shell that pops up when X11 is launched?
> The only thing I can imagine is that the two shells are configured differently and /sw/bin isn't in your default path in xterm.  Try '/sw/bin/fink', and if that doesn't work what an odd problem.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

Try just typing '/sw/bin/fink', not going into the directory.  From the command prompt just type '/sw/bin/fink', and then press enter.  Sometimes you need to tell the shell where the app your trying to open is, because if it isn't in your standard path (which is a shell variable that you can change) then the shell won't know where it is.


----------



## alphap1us (Nov 3, 2003)

StarBuck said:
			
		

> If you go to the /sw folder you see the following items
> 
> bin     etc     fink    include lib     sbin    share   src     var
> 
> ...



I don't my much but I think I can answer this one.  In the xterm you get when you launch x11, type the following:
source /sw/bin/init.sh
Then see if it recognizes fink.
If it does, then you need to add this line to soem login/config file.  i don't know how to do this. I wonder myself.
I fthis doesn't help, I dont know what to do. 
I am having adifferent problem.  My x11 will not launch and I get   the following error in the console. 
dyld: /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11 version mismatch for library: /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib (compatibility version of user: 6.3.0 greater than library's version: 6.2.0)
In the lib folder it talks about I have files named libfreetype.a libfreetype.dylib libfreetype.6.dylib
libfreetype.6.2.dylib and libfreetype.6.3.dylib
It looks like I have the right files, but how do I tell x11 what to look for?


----------



## marz (Nov 3, 2003)

Did you install the updated X11 that's on disk 3?  My X11 wouldn't launch after upgrade to 10.3, until I reinstalled it from disk 3.


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 3, 2003)

It sounds like the fink dirs are not in your system path for some reason when you try running it in xterm (which is what I assume you mean when you say "no go in x11"), and obviously you don't have "." in your path either.

Is your startup script not getting executed when you run xterm for some reason?  Or are you running a different shell in xterm than in Terminal.app for some reason (both should run BASH by default now in 10.3, and would load the traditional BASH startup scripts to set PATH, etc.)


----------



## StarBuck (Nov 4, 2003)

If I type in sw/bin/fink fink works.

How do I edit the startup script ?

Pretty new to this stuff as you can see.

If I type echo $shell I get the following

/bin/bash

My .profile file has this in it

source /sw/bin/init.sh

Thanks for the help





			
				Ripcord said:
			
		

> It sounds like the fink dirs are not in your system path for some reason when you try running it in xterm (which is what I assume you mean when you say "no go in x11"), and obviously you don't have "." in your path either.
> 
> Is your startup script not getting executed when you run xterm for some reason?  Or are you running a different shell in xterm than in Terminal.app for some reason (both should run BASH by default now in 10.3, and would load the traditional BASH startup scripts to set PATH, etc.)


----------



## Hydroglow (Nov 4, 2003)

Make sure that you have /etc/bashrc edited with . /sw/bin/init.sh



The . in front is important.


----------



## StarBuck (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks that works.






			
				Hydroglow said:
			
		

> Make sure that you have /etc/bashrc edited with . /sw/bin/init.sh
> 
> 
> 
> The . in front is important.


----------



## Hydroglow (Nov 6, 2003)

StarBuck said:
			
		

> Thanks that works.





No prob. I just had the same problem last week.


----------

